
Open-source vulnerabilities plague enterprise codebase systems - axiomdata316
https://www.zdnet.com/article/enterprise-codebases-plagued-by-open-source-vulnerabilities/#ampshare=https://www.zdnet.com/article/enterprise-codebases-plagued-by-open-source-vulnerabilities/
======
archi42
s/open-source/external/g

And maybe patch that notion about "doing it for free". Commercial doesn't mean
"free from vulnerabilities", especially when using outdated versions (e.g.
because management decides all those support contracts are becoming too
expensive).

